

Ask HN: Do you want special glasses for coders? - shotti

Hello HNers. I'm thinking to do a little business to sell glasses relieving computer eye strain for under $50. But, I'm not sure if there is the enough demand for them.<p>So, I'd like to ask you if you want them or not. Saying just Yes or No will really helps me :)<p>Glasses relieving computer eye strain:
http://www.jins-jp.com/st/functional_en/pc.html
======
shotti
Clickable link: <http://www.jins-jp.com/st/functional_en/pc.html>

------
yottvoxx
Wouldn't pay 50 bucks for them but if the price came down a little they would
make good swag at conventions.

~~~
shotti
Thanks. How much would you pay?

